# Stradic CI4+ or Quantum Smoke



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

im looking to step up my game for inshore fishing with "light tackle". i have been looking at the Stradic CI4+ 3000 for a while and started hearing Quantum Smoke PTs (SL25PTs) name thrown around here on the forum. what do you guys think about each reel? i mostly fish the piers with some shore fishing thrown in around NAS.


----------



## Nhighers (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a stratic 3000fi and love it i also have a smoke 30 and love that one also so it really comes down to personal preferance i work at NAS so if you want try them out get up with me ill let you try them out and see what one you like more.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Probably 6 in one hand and half dozen in the other. But, I have 2 of the CI4+s (2500 and a 3000). These reels are a pleasure to fish. I use them as my pomp jigging reels.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

steelhead said:


> Probably 6 in one hand and half dozen in the other. But, I have 2 of the CI4+s (2500 and a 3000). These reels are a pleasure to fish. I use them as my pomp jigging reels.


 
I forgot to add that the stradic FJs are outstanding reels.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the quick replys. Nhighers i might have to take you up on that if/when the bay clears up or they open up port side pier.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

LOVE my Smoke 25!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have used both reels and for me it's ci4 hands down. The smoke was a wind knot machine. I also have a couple of quantum exos. They are good reels but I like my ci4s better.


----------



## demmackerel (Apr 26, 2014)

Hmm both are excellent reels I own both and are both great. I'd recommend either


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Look at penns new conflict reel. A lot like the smoke but American made and a little cheaper.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok what about Dawia's in this size? 

i have looked at the conflicts and like them too.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Diawa Ballastic > All others in price range.



My $0.02


----------



## Cudacris (May 10, 2014)

Stradic FJ all the way. I don't know if the CI4+ is marketed for saltwater.


----------

